# CB Digital - BFP 8dpo



## MikieC

Hi,

I'm looking for a little reassurance here ladies! 

I've done 2 CB Digi's on 8dpo and 9dpo (according to my FF chart) and both have given me a BFP (Pregnant 1-2 weeks)

I've had 2 miscarriages already and I'm praying this is a super sticky bean!

The fact that the digi's have come up with a BFP so early on is a good sign right?????? 

M x


----------



## LunaBean

Thats brilliant you got it so early! Congrats! Maybe multiples?


----------



## MikieC

Thanks Lizzie-Moon.

The thought of multiples has crossed my mind as there are fraternal twins on my side (Have an aunt and uncle who are twins and my Nana was a twin) but none on the OH's.

Its probably more likely that FF has got me ov'ing later than I did but only by a day I think? Not sure!

I'm trying my best to stay positive here as well :wacko:

M xx


----------



## LunaBean

FF does that sometimes, it says I'm 12dpo, but I think I'm maybe only 10, because been geting very faint lines the past few days, they should be stronger by now!!! Good luck!!! Keep up that PMA!!!! :)


----------



## bellascar

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## Sammy2009

I got my BFP at 8dpo... HUGE CONGRATS!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Congratulations MikieC - I'd say by getting a BFP on a digi so early is a brilliant sign! I recently got my BFP and got a BFP digi at 12dpo. I'm not sure if you remember me...Were we both part of TTC after Cerazette thread or something like that?


----------



## MikieC

Thanks Ladies,

PMA all the way right?!?!

Kimmy B - I do remember you from the Cerazette Casualties thread. It kind of fell away though didn't it? Congrats on your BFP! 

I saw a few of your posts on the TTCAL stalkers thread. :blush: I was lurking!! :blush:

I'm hoping this is it this time for both of us!

Michelle x


----------



## MikieC

Sammy2009 said:


> I got my BFP at 8dpo... HUGE CONGRATS!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sammy,

I'm sorry for you loss! :hugs:

M x


----------



## MikieC

Lizzie_Moon said:


> FF does that sometimes, it says I'm 12dpo, but I think I'm maybe only 10, because been geting very faint lines the past few days, they should be stronger by now!!! Good luck!!! Keep up that PMA!!!! :)

Thanks and good luck to you too!!

m x


----------



## Damita

Congrats!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

I would say that a positive on a CB digital at 8 days post ovulation is a really positive sign - the hcg levels would have to be fairly high to registar.

Congratulations again.

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

MikieC said:


> Thanks Ladies,
> 
> PMA all the way right?!?!
> 
> Kimmy B - I do remember you from the Cerazette Casualties thread. It kind of fell away though didn't it? Congrats on your BFP!
> 
> I saw a few of your posts on the TTCAL stalkers thread. :blush: I was lurking!! :blush:
> 
> I'm hoping this is it this time for both of us!
> 
> Michelle x

Yes I've not checked the thread in a while, I mostly hang around the TTCAL chart stalkers thread. I'm just lurking at the moment as I don't want to move over to 1st tri (although I have dipped my toe in PAL - how brave am I?!) I hope this is it for both of us hun. Keep in touch x


----------



## honey08

congrats x


----------



## Jolene

Congrats :yipee: That's really awesome news. Wishing you a H&H pregnancy and I'll keep you in my prayers that this will be a sticky little bean for you. Yayy!!


----------



## mrsbling

Congratulations x


----------



## maratobe

fantastic!! congrats hun


----------



## lisa4

congratulations xx


----------

